# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Bezbočicaši i bezdudaši, postrojimo se!

## Luna Rocco

Zanima me (kad već imamo svakojekakve liste - bezpelenaši, ekipa s produženog dojenja, itd.) tko od vas ne koristi ni bočice ni dude ili bar jedno od toga. 

Skužila sam da ima dosta mama koje doje, ali kad krene dohrana uvedu bočicu (npr. zbog pića) ili im bebe imaju dudu ili im daju izdojeno mlijeko na bočicu...

A ima li mama koje nisu uopće koristile bočice i dude (ok, ako je beba jednom imala dudu za slikanje ili kajjaznam, jednom popila nešto na bočicu, to se ne računa)?

Da vidimo...

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)

----------


## Amalthea

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)

----------


## tanjaa

mi bez dude i bez bočice.

----------


## Njojza

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)   :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Može li netko editirati naslov u "postrojimo"?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kloklo

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)

----------


## Vodenjak

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)   :Grin: 
4. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) :/

----------


## kloklo

Ah, kvragu, zazvonio mi telefon uured posta i dok ja pošaljem već vas se naštancalo, ajd neka nas neko u idućem postu pricufukne skupa   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> 1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
> 2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
> 3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
> 3. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)


4. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
5. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)

----------


## kloklo

Probala sam na glas izgovoriti "Bezbočicaši"...da jezik polomiš..gora vježba od riba ribi grize rep   :Laughing:

----------


## Trilian

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)

----------


## aleta

mojih oboje nisu u životu potegli iz bočice kroz dudu, a varalicu sam im jednom ponudila i povraćalo im se od toga. no, to je bilo prije par godina, ne znam "skupljaš" li tu samo aktualne?

----------


## džez

> Probala sam na glas izgovoriti "Bezbočicaši"...da jezik polomiš..gora vježba od riba ribi grize rep


fakat koma za izgovorit   :Laughing:  

mi zapravo ne spadamo ovdje, ali JA želim vjerovati da spadamo, jer ga ne hranim JA na bočicu, nego tata dok MENE nema.. 

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)  
4. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica   :Razz:  )

----------


## Luna Rocco

> 1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
> 5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
> 6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
> 7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
> 8. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
> 9. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)


Sve primamo.  :Smile:

----------


## mina

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
    mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)



Kad Mii počne dohrana biti će iz čaše/šalice kao što je i Stella

----------


## Luna Rocco

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)

----------


## ms. ivy

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
9. andrej i ms. ivy, samo cika

zgodan je ovaj popis jer pokazuje da se MOŽE   :Smile:

----------


## Buffy

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
9. andrej i ms. ivy, samo cika
10. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)

----------


## Morwen

Mi smo bili bez bočice i bez dude, no sad smo i bez - cice   :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> Zanima me (kad već imamo svakojekakve liste - bezpelenaši, ekipa s produženog dojenja, itd.) tko od vas ne koristi ni bočice ni dude ili bar jedno od toga.


Jesmo bez dude, ali bogami s bocicom od prvog dana. Ne kuzim, jel i mi tu spadamo?
Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)

----------


## Luna Rocco

[quote="Luna Rocco"]tko od vas ne koristi ni bočice ni dude ili *bar jedno od toga.*

Spadate.  :Smile:  

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. Morwen - beba (bez bočica i bez dude)
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)

----------


## andrea

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. Morwen - beba (bez bočica i bez dude)
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
15.andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)

----------


## aleta

andrea, kako kad zaspi? :?

----------


## Morwen

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
15.andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)

----------


## djuma

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
15.andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
16.djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)

----------


## andrea

> andrea, kako kad zaspi? :?


zato jer je jedno vrijeme cijelu noć spavao sa cicom u ustima i onda sam mu znala, kad sam već bila sva pokočena i luda, kad izvučem cicu, dati dudu; neki put je upalilo, neki put i nije

----------


## leonisa

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
15.andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
16.djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala  :Grin: )

----------


## aleta

aha. sad si me sjetila da sam ja jednom u trenutku očaja išla dudu zagrijati i namazati mojim mlijekom e ne bi li makar na pol sata izvukla cicu iz usta. nastupilo je totalno razbuđivanje i protestiranje, nakon dizanja malog želučeka na povraćanje. :/

----------


## ninaXY

I mi se ponosno prijavljujemo. Stvarno je super vidjeti ovu listu, kao dokaz da se stvarno može i bez bočice i bez dude  :D .

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
15.andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
16.djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
17. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)

----------


## andrea

> nastupilo je totalno razbuđivanje i protestiranje, nakon dizanja malog želučeka na povraćanje. :/


izgleda da moj nije izbirljiv  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

Nina, izbacila si nas!

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
08. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
09. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
15. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
16. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala  :Grin: )
18. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)

----------


## Njojza

a ja jedva cekam i drugo dijete pa da ako Bog da napisemo
i bez dude i bez bocice   :Grin:  
nadam se da ce biti tako

----------


## mina

Što sam ja jedina s dvoje djece na ovom popisu? Ili drugi još nisu vidjeli. 

A da se može, može se i hraniti bebu bez bočice, i dojenjem izbaciti adaptirano i preživjeti djetinjstvo bez dude (btw i ja sam odrasla bez dude i niš mi ne fali, da ubacim i moju mamu na popis?). Ja sam sa Stellom uspjela i prodojiti kad je bočica bila naveliko u igri i izbacit bočicu i s 6 mj početi hraniti na čašu/šalicu... Ma sve se može kad se jako, jako čvrsto odluči...

----------


## klia

Bez bočice, bez dude, čak i bez prsta (premda mama protiv ovog zadnjeg ne bi imala ništa protiv  :Smile:  ).
I još da se pohvalimo: evo u pune  3 i po godine mi još uvijek ne znamo što je to proljev (a prestali smo dojiti prije otprilike 10 mjeseci).

----------


## ~lex~

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
15. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
16. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
18. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
19. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
20. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)

----------


## zrinka

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
15. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
16. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
18. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
19. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
20. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
21. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)

----------


## retha

Yes,napokon da smo i mi na nakoj listi!
Bocicu(2puta s mojim izdojenim hranio ju tata kad mene nije bilo),duda nam je u kutiji s igrackama u istom rangu ko npr. neka dosadna pcela).
Znaci: Retha-Laava Magdalena(bez boce,bez dude).
E kako mi je drago da se pojavila ova lista,mislila sam da sam jedina(ili jako rijetka)koja Bubu uci na casu i to bez kljuna,jos uvijek se ponekad zna zahliknut pa u tom strahu pomislim mozda ipak da joj uvedem bocu ili kljun. E sad NECU!  Pliz me utrpajte na listu,ne kuzim kak da se dodam..   :Embarassed:

----------


## andrea

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
15. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
16. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
18. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
19. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
20. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
21. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
22. retha - bubica trubica

----------


## irena2

vidim da primate i stare  :Wink: 

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
08. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
09. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
15. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
16. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
18. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
19. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
20. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
21. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
22. retha - bubica trubica
23. Irena2 - Leon  (bez bočica i bez dude)

----------


## spooky

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
08. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
09. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
15. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
16. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
18. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
19. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
20. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
21. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
22. retha - bubica trubica
23. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
24.spooky  -  Dora ( jok bočica - jok duda )

----------


## Maggie

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
08. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
09. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
15. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
16. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
18. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
19. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
20. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
21. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
22. retha - bubica trubica
23. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
24.spooky  -  Dora ( jok bočica - jok duda )
25 Maggie - Eli

----------


## Luna Rocco

Zašto ste izbacili kliu? 8) 

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
08. aleta - Pipi i Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
09. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
10. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) , Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
11. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
12. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
14. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
15. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
16. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
17. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
18. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
19. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
20. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
21. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
22. retha - bubica trubica
23. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
24.spooky - Dora ( jok bočica - jok duda )
25. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
26. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)

----------


## Luna Rocco

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12.mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)

Sad svako dijete ima svoj redni broj.  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12.mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)

----------


## Mamasita

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12.mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)

----------


## MGrubi

Nera (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)

----------


## leonisa

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. Lea - Leonisa (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)

----------


## leonisa

(skuzih da sam prvo napisala kcer pa mamu...)
ispravak:

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)

----------


## Devotion

Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)

----------


## kraljica85

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati);  Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
35. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)

----------


## india

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati);  Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
35. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
36. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)

----------


## pinocchio

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati); Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
35. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
36. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
37. pinocchio - lada

----------


## sis

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati); Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
35. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
36. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
37. pinocchio - lada
38. sis- sisoman A.

----------


## tanja_b

Ja nas neću upisati, iako Andrej nikad bočice vidio nije, ali je noćni dudoovisnik, što me već blago zabrinjava, pa me sram kvariti ovako impozantnu listu  :/  A osim toga, više ne dojimo.

(a nekad je bio dudoovisnik i za vrijeme vježbanja... otud i potiče upotreba tog predmeta u našoj kući... ali dnevnu dudu smo ipak ukinuli)

----------


## gigamama

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati); Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
35. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
36. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
37. pinocchio - lada 
38. sis- sisoman A.
39. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)

----------


## branka1

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom
34. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj  :Sad:  tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)

----------


## barakuda

> 01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
> 05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
> 06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
> 07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> ...


40. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)

----------


## TONI

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati); Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
35. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
36. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
37. pinocchio - lada 
38. sis- sisoman A. 
39. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
40. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)

----------


## branka1

Ispravljam. Nekako sam krivo upala

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati); Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
35. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
36. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
37. pinocchio - lada 
38. sis- sisoman A. 
39. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
40. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
41.branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj  tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)

----------


## Luna Rocco

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)

tanja_b, stavila sam te na listu. Računa se i jedno i drugo, ima ih ovdje dosta s dudama, ali bez bočica i obrnuto. Možda kasnije splitamo na 3 liste, za sad svi koji nisu imali makar jedno od navedenog idu na listu.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44.branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)

Dodala sam i branku, ispala mi je iz priče!

----------


## tučica

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati); Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
35. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
36. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
37. pinocchio - lada 
38. sis- sisoman A. 
39. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
40. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
41.branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj  tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad
42.tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo,duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)

----------


## tučica

Dodala sam i branku, ispala mi je iz priče![/quote]

Luna sorry prespora sam, uletila si mi pa ćeš sigurno i ispraviti popis!!  :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44.branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
42.tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo,duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)

----------


## Luna Rocco

HOĆU EDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT FUNKCIJUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44.branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45.tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)

----------


## lara26

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44.branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45.tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)

----------


## Freya

> A da se može, može se i hraniti bebu bez bočice, i dojenjem izbaciti adaptirano... kad je bočica bila naveliko u igri ... Ma sve se može kad se jako, jako čvrsto odluči...


Tako je, može se! I zato na ovu listu dodajte i nas; bočicu koristili 2,5 mj., a onda ju u potpunosti izbacili i sada isključivo dojimo, a dudu imao možda par puta

----------


## tratincica

bez bocice, bez dude

----------


## Kejt

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44.branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45.tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)

----------


## leonisa

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)

----------


## tinkie winkie

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom

----------


## babyiris

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim

----------


## makka

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)

----------


## anek

Vid - cica only   :Smile:

----------


## nelzi

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi-Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)

----------


## Barbi

Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude

----------


## leonisa

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude

----------


## bibai

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo

----------


## ra

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa

----------


## Irenica

Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)

----------


## Ena

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)

Irenica, stavila sam te u listu   :Wink:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa

----------


## MalaSirena

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)

----------


## summer

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)

----------


## Sanja

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)

----------


## anjica

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)

----------


## yvet

I mi smo tu-Tin bez bočice,a duda samo u kritičnim situacijama (npr. kad sam sama s njima vani i ne mogu ga primiti)

----------


## kloklo

Ideeeeeeeeš, kolko ih je   :Saint:

----------


## Sanja

Ja bih zapravo trebala dodati da je Flora na početku neko vrijeme pila moje mlijeko iz bočice, jer smo imali problema s dojenjem - ali moj mozak je jednostavno odlučio zaboraviti taj problematični period.   :Razz:

----------


## Tiwi

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)

----------


## Irchi

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)

----------


## bobaibeba

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)

----------


## Honey

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin

----------


## wildflower

hm, vidim ovdje sve odreda ni bocica, ni duda...

tako da ne znam da li je nama mjesto na ovom popisu jer se mogu pohvaliti samo sa dva slucaja bezdudastva. sto se tice bocice, u prvom slucaju nam je sluzila samo tu i tamo u prvim mjesecima za caj,  :Razz:  (znam, znam...   :Laughing: ), ali smo s pocetkom dohrane odmah presli na casu s kljunom, a u drugom slucaju smo bocicu imali uz dojenje za adaptirano i izdojeno mlijeko, pa nam je dulje vrijeme ostala milija od case s kljunom.

----------


## wildflower

ok, sorry, tek sad vidim da ipak nismo jedini samo-bezdudasi, pa cu se ipak dopisati  :Smile: 

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)

----------


## kiki

Kiki - Nicole ( bez dude i bočice )
      - Matteo , za sada bez dude i bočice

----------


## kiki

Kiki - Nicole ( bez dude i bočice )
         Matteo( za sada bez dude i bočice)
___________________________________

NICOLE  07.04.2003.
MATTEO 10.07.2006.

----------


## kiki

Kiki - Nicole ( bez dude i bočice )
         Matteo( za sada bez dude i bočice)
___________________________________

MATTEO 10.07.2006.

----------


## Paulita

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)

----------


## memole

Evo i nas, 
Antonija(bez dude, bez boce, cika je i dalje glavna)

----------


## picik

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)

----------


## tweety

tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)

----------


## ninet

Duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.

----------


## Nera11

Lucija 9 mj.(bez dude, bez bočice).

----------


## toma_06

Toma - bez bočice, bez dude

----------


## Romina

Maurenu je baka dala mozda dva puta dudu i bocicu dok sam ja bila u bolnici tako da je ostalo vrijeme do danas bez dude i bocice :D

----------


## Ivana2604

Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)

----------


## Andora

Christian - nikad duda, nikad bočica
Domagoj - nikad duda, nikad bočica

----------


## samaritanka

Karlo bez dude i bez bocice

Cure zavidni vas je broj koji se definitivno povecao od onih diskusija o dudama iz starog foruma. Bravo!!!

----------


## Arijana

Vidim da se tu švercaju i oni s bočicama   :Laughing:  , pa evo i nas

M. - nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše
N. - nikad duda- bočica isto kao i M.

----------


## Davor

Mali D prisutan. Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine.

----------


## apricot

davore, zar ti dijete pije iz drvene bukare?!   :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

a zašto se ne upisujete na listu  :? 

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)

----------


## anjica

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)

----------


## vesnare

Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)

----------


## VedranaV

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)

----------


## dijanam

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. dijanam 1. put
91. dijanam 2. put
92. dijanam 3. put
93. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)

----------


## anchie76

Meni malo smijesno imati ovakav popis, jer vecina djece na ovom forumu ne koristi dude i bocice.  Mozda bi mi bila fora da je na nekom drugom forumu, ovak mi malo smijesno   :Laughing:  

Al eto, dodajem nas i Nikine kikice

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)

----------


## anchie76

Uf, izgubila sam dijanum..

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)

----------


## vitekova mamuška

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)

----------


## dijanam

anchie, kad sam vidila ovaj topic i meni je prvo bilo smijesno, a onda se mislim, pa zasto ne. Da buduce ili friske mame koje tu prvi put zađu vide koliko beba je zivo i zdravo bez vode, caja i dude da ih smiri (a njihove mame imaju vremena cak i za forum).

----------


## ms. ivy

potpis od A do točke!

----------


## Luna Rocco

I ja potpisujem i dodajem da nas nema baš toooooooooliko puno koji nikad nismo ponudili ni bočicu ni dudu.

----------


## litala

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)

----------


## hildegard

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)

----------


## mamma Juanita

*stota :D !!!*


1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. mamma Juanita-chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj:
 - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)

----------


## mamma Juanita

hilde  :Razz:  

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita-chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj: 
- chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)

----------


## litala

sta je mammaju? ponadala se da stoti dobiju nagradu   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

i od uzbuđenja zaboravila brojati do 102   :Laughing:  

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)

----------


## mamma Juanita

a sad mi je ajvi za nagradu dala još jedno mjesto  :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

vidiš da svako dijete ima svoje mjesto, a ne mama. 

ajde, dobiti ćeš obje utješne nagrade - za 101. i 102. mjesto!   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

pusti, mozak je još na godišnjem, trebaće vremena da se mozak pooolaaakoo prešalta na rad   :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)

----------


## TinnaZ

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)

----------


## Vrijeska

Evo i nas:
Iva bez bočice, bez dude iako sam pokušavala dati dva-tri puta izdojeno mlijeko i ugurati dudu - ali dijete zna šta valja! nakon uvođenja dohrane vodu je pila iz čaše s kljunom 

Domagoj - za sada nemamo potrebe za bočicom - nadam seda će tako i ostati, a palac rješava sve probleme


1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put

----------


## Vrijeska

Evo i nas:
Iva bez bočice, bez dude iako sam pokušavala dati dva-tri puta izdojeno mlijeko i ugurati dudu - ali dijete zna šta valja! nakon uvođenja dohrane vodu je pila iz čaše s kljunom 

Domagoj - za sada nemamo potrebe za bočicom - nadam seda će tako i ostati, a palac rješava sve probleme


1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put

----------


## berlinka

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. berlinka - Jana - bez bočice i bez dude

----------


## pikula

Diana 27.02.2005, Dominik 9.11.2002. bez dude, bez bocice oboje
 sa cicom i prilično razbijenih čaša   :Smile:   meni smrde te plastične

----------


## martinovamama

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. berlinka - Jana - bez bočice i bez dude
Vrijeska 	
PostPostano: čet kol 17, 2006 8:37 pm    Naslov:
Evo i nas:
Iva bez bočice, bez dude iako sam pokušavala dati dva-tri puta izdojeno mlijeko i ugurati dudu - ali dijete zna šta valja! nakon uvođenja dohrane vodu je pila iz čaše s kljunom

Domagoj - za sada nemamo potrebe za bočicom - nadam seda će tako i ostati, a palac rješava sve probleme


1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek

----------


## Nea

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)________________

----------


## ana.m

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)

----------


## macek

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)

----------


## Mihovil

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

1.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)

----------


## leonisa

grrrrrr! dok sam se otisla bucnut u more moja stara je dala Lei varalicu  :Mad:   no kako joj izbijaju zubici, ona ju je samo dobro izvakala i ispljunula. pao mi je kamen sa srca. pametno moje malo!

btw- jel moze dohrana preko cike?  :Laughing:  odbija mlijeko i na zlicicu

----------


## Jasna

.Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)

----------


## snowhite

Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)

----------


## mommy_plesačica

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)

----------


## cekana

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)

----------


## ilena

Mi smo iz bez bocice i bez dude,mada smo probali uvaliti dudu umesto prsta,ali nije nam uspelo.

----------


## olza

Evo i mi skromno da se dodamo...


1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina

----------


## Kristina1

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)

----------


## Mama Natasa

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)

----------


## buby

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija i dominik

----------


## buby

pa koji sam tutlek, treala sam dva puta
ajmo još jednom  :Embarassed:

----------


## buby

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
_________________
Naša ribica Lena, 08.08.2005.
http://public.fotki.com/NatasaS/

Loona mi te volimo!!!!
[Vrh] 	
Korisnički profil Pošaljite privatnu poruku 	 	
buby



Pridružen/a: 08. 01. 2006. (16:21:35)
Postovi: 1200
Lokacija: Zagreb

PostPostano: sri ruj 06, 2006 8:35 am    Naslov: 	Citirajte i odgovorite
1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)

----------


## buby

pa kaj sam sada napravila  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## frka20

frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)

----------


## klia

Dodajem i Damjana - bez bočice i dude  :Smile:

----------


## tonija27

ajme koliko nas je!!!!! 
Prijavljujem P. Nikad boca, nikad duda.

----------


## Anita-AZ

I mi naravno.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)

----------


## leonisa

Anita, na listu (dva puta :D )

----------


## Rhea

Evo, i mi se prijavljujemo...
Marko - bez dude,bez bočice[/list]

----------


## Adrijana

I mi smo tu.

Lara nije nikad vidjela ni bočicu ni dudu.

----------


## mamma san

Nisam ovo niti otvarala, ali se moramo prijaviti!  :D 


1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)

----------


## sandraf

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)

----------


## Jelka

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)

----------


## pikulica

Mi smo bez dude i bočice drugi put(Petar). Prvi put (Nikola je imao 2-3 tjedna)kratko dohranu ali smo je brzo potjerali :D

----------


## anchi

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)

----------


## Nina

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)

----------


## smile8

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica)

----------


## Felix

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)

----------


## Honey

Jučer kad sam došla s posla dočekao me mm sav veseo: "Znaš, mi smo se šetali i dvije žene su komentirale kako je naš dečko prva beba koju su vidjele da nema "čep" u ustima!"   :Laughing:  Tin je, naravno, brbljao sve u šesnaest (sve oko sebe komentira dok se vozi u kolicima).

----------


## thora

Thora-Kian(duda-da,bočkica-ne)

----------


## maslacak

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)

----------


## irenask

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)

----------


## Rhea

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)

----------


## K&amp;K

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)

----------


## rokobj

Roko-bez bočicei dude

----------


## oka

1. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o  cicica)

----------


## momtobe

139. momtobe (samo cika)

----------


## aries24

o - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)_________________

----------


## aries24

:Embarassed:   "obezglavila" sam začetnicu topica, pa molim da sljedeći ispravi tu tešku nepravdu

fali ovaj dio  1. Luna Rocc

----------


## Teta Eta

o - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. Teta Eta - Anna (izdajanje i bocica prvih dana dok nije uhvatila bradavicu, od onda samo cica, bez dude)

----------


## Teta Eta

o - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. Teta Eta - Anna (izdajanje i bocica prvih dana dok nije uhvatila bradavicu, od onda samo cica, bez dude)

----------


## maxi

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)

----------


## yavanna

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude

----------


## Storma

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143.Storma - Anita (bez bocice i dude, varalicu grize u napadajima size zbog zubi)

----------


## Teta Eta

pa da probamo ponovo...
1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143.Storma - Anita (bez bocice i dude, varalicu grize u napadajima size zbog zubi)
144. Teta Eta - Anna (bez bocice, bez dude, samo sa prsticem)

----------


## sarajka

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143.Storma - Anita (bez bocice i dude, varalicu grize u napadajima size zbog zubi)
144. Teta Eta - Anna (bez bocice, bez dude, samo sa prsticem)
145. sarajka-Melisa (bez bočice,duda kad mame nema)

----------


## sundrops

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143.Storma - Anita (bez bocice i dude, varalicu grize u napadajima size zbog zubi)
144. Teta Eta - Anna (bez bocice, bez dude, samo sa prsticem)
145. sarajka-Melisa (bez bočice,duda kad mame nema)
146. sundrops -Eli(sikica draga)

----------


## Moonlight

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143.Storma - Anita (bez bocice i dude, varalicu grize u napadajima size zbog zubi) 
144. Teta Eta - Anna (bez bocice, bez dude, samo sa prsticem) 
145. sarajka-Melisa (bez bočice,duda kad mame nema) 
146. sundrops -Eli(sikica draga)
147. Moonlight - Mate (nikad duda, nikad bočica)

----------


## velpeccula

01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
07. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
08. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
09. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica Razz) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica (bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)34. Velpeccula - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)

----------


## velpeccula

ps..zanemarite moj post iznad..nešto mi je puklo u glavi..ovaj je ispravak..

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143.Storma - Anita (bez bocice i dude, varalicu grize u napadajima size zbog zubi) 
144. Teta Eta - Anna (bez bocice, bez dude, samo sa prsticem) 
145. sarajka-Melisa (bez bočice,duda kad mame nema) 
146. sundrops -Eli(sikica draga) 
147. Moonlight - Mate (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
148. Velpecula - FIlip (bez dude, bez bočice)

----------


## petronija

L. nikad dudu ( u nastupima ocaja sam pokusavala ali srecom pametno dete nije htelo pa drugom necu ni nuditi) , bocicu vrlo vrlo kratko (odmah presli na casu sa kljunom)  i jako sam srecna zbog toga  :D

----------


## yaya

Pa evo onda i nas. 
Sonja bez dude i bočice  :D

----------


## mala anica

i mi smo bez dude i bez bocice, nikad ih nismo koristili. i bez case, samo sisa

----------


## ninoslava

Ninoslava - Lora ( bez bocica i dude)

----------


## apricot

Ne znam jeste li vidjeli novi časopis Mama i beba... koji uspostavlja suradnju s Rodom, kao udrugom koja može pomoći pro edukaciji budućih i sadašnjih roditelja.

Uglavnom, u svakom broju će imati "suprotstavljanje" jednog načina prema drugom (u ovom broju je bilo Brak, da ili ne).

Dakle, u sljedećem broju je tema duda pa molim jednu obitelj  s djetetom dudašem i jednu s nedudašem... da mi se javi na mail iz profila.
Sličica koju stavljaju je mala (cca 3x3 cm), na njoj je cijela obitelj, časopis je skroz friendly...

Molim za pomoć (lijepo je vidjeti sličicu svojega djeteta u časopisu)   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Dudaše imam, trebam bezdudaše...

priti pliiiizzzz!

----------


## Sun

mislim da bi bio red na autoricu ovog topica, najveću mrziteljicu dude   :Laughing:

----------


## klia

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude

----------


## Olivija

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)

----------


## jadranka605

Duje - bez bočice, bez dude
Luka - bez bočice, sa dudom

----------


## Aneta

Lovre - samo sisa 8)

----------


## Dragonfly

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje  :Smile: )

----------


## marinna

I mi smo bez-bez  :D 

Dodajte i nas!!

----------


## ador

Mi smo bez bočice i bez dude, ALI uvijek imam spremnu dudu, ako idemo npr. u grad, samo ako se rasplače dam mu dok ne zaspe-potom odmah izvadim, a ako sam u prilici dam mu sisu. Doma nikad duda. Po ovom smo mi i bez bočice i bez dude, ali prosudite sami vi što rangirate.

----------


## iraz

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)

----------


## sunac

Jani - nikad nije upoznao dudu niti bočicu. Osim bočice s kljunčićem koju nosimo kad idemo van (jer nam je tako praktičnije) i u kojoj je isključivo voda. Osim sike od koje ne odustaje davno je dudao i palac ali je prestao sam, nismo ni primjetili kada. Možda nekako kad su mu izbili prvi zubići.

----------


## samaritanka

Nekada davno na ovom forumu nije bilo ovoliko bez...Kazem nekada davno... cure svaka vam cast, znam sto to znaci i drago mi je da niste defoltirane...ono duda, boca, pelena, beba...
Ovi koji ne znaju bi li  ne bili nek samo pogledaju broj na kraju liste i odgovor je tu...

----------


## Joe

Mi smo svi bez dude i bočice (osim u 3 navrata kad sam bila na putu) ali se ne volimo postrojavati  :Razz:

----------


## Riana

dudu nije ni pomirisala, a iz flašice je papala mamino mlekeco par puta i to teškom mukom kad me nije bilo doma

----------


## Nani

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez  boce, samo cika)

----------


## ivanaos

lukas, bez bočice i bez dude

----------


## leonisa

steta sto svatko ne stavlja sebe na listu. imali bi duplo vecu vojsku! 8)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

147. puhovi obožavaju smokve: prvi u potpisu - nikad okusio bočicu, probao dudu, ali nije htio; drugi ljubavić nikad vidio bocu ni dudu.  :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
 147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)

----------


## skviki

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )

----------


## paljetak

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)

----------


## klia

A ja moram skinuti Damjana s popisa jer je zavolio dudu s 3mj tješeći se njome pri izrastanju zubića  :Rolling Eyes:  A ja se baš i ne bunim jer u protivnom grize siku miku

----------


## nikolicc

> Jučer kad sam došla s posla dočekao me mm sav veseo: "Znaš, mi smo se šetali i dvije žene su komentirale kako je naš dečko prva beba koju su vidjele da nema "čep" u ustima!"   Tin je, naravno, brbljao sve u šesnaest (sve oko sebe komentira dok se vozi u kolicima).


Greta( bez bočice bez dudice) to mi je tako ružno i nepotrebno ako beba ciki

----------


## krumpiric

. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)

----------


## Mala01

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Mi bi na listu (ili je prerano, jer imamo samo mjesec dana  :Wink:   ), ali nemamo ni bočicu ni dudu.
Svi su se čudili kako nisam kupila bočice (kako ću joj davati čajeka  :Rolling Eyes:  ), ali ja sam još u trudnoći odlučila dojiti ( i dojim!!). 
Dude nemamo i nećemo imati. A kad krene dohrana, onda k'o veliki, žlica i čaša.

----------


## Lea79

ni moj bebač neće ni dudu ni bočicu. dudu je htio samo prvih mjesec-dva, poslije mu je služila samo za igru. a bočica nikako, on niti ne zna čemu to služi....  :Smile:

----------


## momze

meni promaklo ovo...   :Embarassed:  
upisujemo se i mi!
1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)

----------


## Mala nana

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
_________________

----------


## Snowflake

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake  - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)

----------


## TeinaMama

Eto i nas  - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
Dok vidim kolko vas ima ne znam zašto se ljudi tolko čude. Svi pitaju: "Pa kak nema dudu??? Ti valjda imaš puuuno vremena... ili si ništ ne stigneš napravit."

----------


## Iva

Ajme pa kako smo ovo previdjeli  :Grin:  

Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu

----------


## jazzmama

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)

----------


## anica55

Evo da se i mi upišemo- Roko( bez dude i bez boce)

----------


## malena beba

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili


Stvarno je nevjerojatno koliko vas ima, znaci da se itekako moze bez toga!!______________

----------


## mirje

Ne mogu vjerovati da sam ovo tek sad otkrila! Pa da upišemo mog trenutno aktivnog sisavca kojem su dudu i bočicu naguravali samo onih groznih 7 bolničkih dana!

 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea

----------


## jošmalo

Mi smo isto bez bočice i dude, a nećemo nudit ni kad uvedemo dohranu.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)

----------


## Leta

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !

----------


## ivona

ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )

----------


## cuncicina cica

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 0

----------


## Ana :-)

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana  :Smile:  - David (samo cika)

----------


## znatizeljna

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana  - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Tek sad vidjeh!
Evo i nas!

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa

----------


## Leica

Evo i nas  :D , L je bez dude ( imamo palac ), a flašica svega tri puta .........
Cika je zakon !  :D  Imamo devet mjeseci i vodu pijemo iz čaše.   :Smile:

----------


## klia

I D pije iz čaše (sutra 8mj) :D

----------


## paws

Reni - nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo - savršenstvo za mamu i sina, duda -  :No-no:

----------


## Zabica

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)

----------


## kailash

> 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
> 5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
> 6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
> 7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> ...

----------


## paws

> Zabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
> 5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
> 6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
> ...

----------


## vimmerby

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)

----------


## jerry

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)

----------


## shogi

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)

----------


## zmaj

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)

----------


## Dolisa

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)

----------


## leonisa

:D

----------


## suzana_s

> 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
> 5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
> 6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
> 7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> ...

----------


## tibica

I MI! I MI!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## jele blond

> Dolisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
> 2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
> 4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
> 5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
> 6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
> ...



180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)

----------


## emanina

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)

----------


## zoza

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude)

----------


## Fae

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude)
*183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)*

----------


## LIMA

Mi smo u početku imali dudu i sjećam se da ovu temu nisam od jada niti jednom otvorila. Sad je opet podignuta i sjetila sam se da i mi pripadamo ovdje i neopisivo sam sretna! Dudu smo davno izbacili, dakle sada bez dude, bez bočice (i još bez dohrane   :Grin: , SAMO sisa!)
Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad)

----------


## Asha

i mi spadamo ovdje  :D

----------


## big milky mum

i mi    :Wink:  
bez dude i bez bočice

----------


## zmaj

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano  (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha -            (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum -            (bez dude i bez bočice)

----------


## div

opppa...pa i mi tu spadamo

Ivano-bez bočića i duda (sada kad je počela dohrana samo pije na čašu) :D 

_____________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## zmaj

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano  (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha -            (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum -            (bez dude i bez bočice)
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda)

----------


## kikki

Marin (nikad duda, bocica 1put jos u rodilistu)

.... spadamo li i mi tu s obzirom da nismo uveli dohranu? (marin ne zna ni za caj, vodu, sok.... )

----------


## zmaj

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano  (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha -            (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum -            (bez dude i bez bočice)
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda)
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)

----------


## mina30

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)

----------


## Micika_8

evo i nas na popisu :D   :Bye:  

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)

----------


## Tsumami

> (skuzih da sam prvo napisala kcer pa mamu...)
> ispravak:
> 
> 01. Luna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
> 02. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
> 03. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
> 04. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
> 05. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
> 06. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
> ...

----------


## vissnja

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude)

----------


## ssss

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude)
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše)

----------


## MihaelaMJ

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude)
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice)
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda)
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude)
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše)
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna  dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...)

----------


## argenta

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude)
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice)
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda)
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude)
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše)
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...)
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa)

----------


## @n@

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude)
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice)
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda)
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude)
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše)
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...)
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa)
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!)

----------


## mmmama

Ne znam brojimo li se i mi, Marsela nema dudu i bocicu, ali zbog ragada zadnjih dana ponekad dobije izdojene mlijeko na bocicu (uglavnom iz janine bocice za mineralnu). Pretpostavljam da se brojimo  :D jer kad se rijesim ragada idemo dalje cika only.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!) 
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja) 
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem) 
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude) 
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše) 
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...) 
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa) 
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!)
196. Pčelica Mara (i mi smo tu, bez dude i bez bočice!)

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude)
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice)
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda)
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude)
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše)
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...)
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa)
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!)
196. Pčelica Mara (i mi smo tu, bez dude i bez bočice!)
197. Ana i mamino zlato - Eva. bez dude i bočice

----------


## (maša)

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude)
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice)
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda)
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude)
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše)
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...)
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa)
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!)
196. Pčelica Mara (i mi smo tu, bez dude i bez bočice!)
197. Ana i mamino zlato - Eva. bez dude i bočice
198. (maša) - Mihael - i bez bočice i bez dude.....ima jednu dudu sa kojom se igra, al ne cucla...

----------


## Lubica

Lubica- Fran

----------


## janiczsa

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica)
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude)
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude)
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika)
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude)
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude)
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude)
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko)
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica)
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala )
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude)
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica)
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica)
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda)
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko)
25. retha - bubica trubica
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude)
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda )
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude)
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude)
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude)
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike)
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude)
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom)
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati)
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice)
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu)
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo)
38. pinocchio - lada
39. sis- sisoman A.
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0)
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice)
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika)
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice)
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad)
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje)
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice)
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici)
48. Freya - mali mis
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude)
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez)
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili)
54. anek - Vid - cica only
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude
56. Bibai- Leo
57. ra - Noa
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku)
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama)
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac)
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc)
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili)
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude)
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice)
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!)
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici)
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude)
69. Honey - Tin
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima)
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje)
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice)
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice)
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna)
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo)
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života)
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.)
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice)
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude)
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici)
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad)
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica)
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice)
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše)
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.)
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine)
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice)
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude)
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude)
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude)
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude)
93. dijanam 1. put
94. dijanam 2. put
95. dijanam 3. put
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!)
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude)
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude)
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude)
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude)
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile: 
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce)
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice)
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu)
105. Vrijeska 1. put
106. Vrijeska 2. put
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo)
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike)
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude)
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom)
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika)
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g)
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala)
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine)
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce)
117. Olza - Mina
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude)
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa)
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca)
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža)
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude)
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude)
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda)
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima)
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova)
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom)
128. Pikulica-Petar
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa)
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude)
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise)
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava)
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda)
136- K&K-M (samo cika)
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude)
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica)
139. momtobe (samo cika)
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša)
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...)
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules)
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje )
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom)
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika)
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu)
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika )
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice)
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno)
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika)
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice)
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice)
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice)
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice)
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude.
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice)
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili
161. mirje - Matea
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki)
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII !
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili )
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica)
166. Ana - David (samo cika)
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac)
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka)
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica)
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude)
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad)
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu)
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša)
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude)
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE)
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice)
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!)
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje)
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude)
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....)
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad)
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice)
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice)
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda)
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!)
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja)
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem)
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude)
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše)
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...)
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa)
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!)
196. Pčelica Mara (i mi smo tu, bez dude i bez bočice!)
197. Ana i mamino zlato - Eva. bez dude i bočice
198. (maša) - Mihael - i bez bočice i bez dude.....ima jednu dudu sa kojom se igra, al ne cucla...
199. janicsza i marin (bez bočice, dudu je sam odbacio sa 6 mj)

----------


## milanina

Autor/ica Poruka 
janiczsa Postano: ned stu 18, 2007 6:21 pm    Naslov:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!) 
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja) 
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem) 
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude) 
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše) 
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...) 
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa) 
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!) 
196. Pčelica Mara (i mi smo tu, bez dude i bez bočice!) 
197. Ana i mamino zlato - Eva. bez dude i bočice 
198. (maša) - Mihael - i bez bočice i bez dude.....ima jednu dudu sa kojom se igra, al ne cucla... 
199. janicsza i marin (bez bočice, dudu je sam odbacio sa 6 mj) 


Lubica Postano: sub stu 17, 2007 11:40 pm    Naslov:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lubica- Fran 


(maša) Postano: čet stu 15, 2007 10:21 pm    Naslov:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!) 
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja) 
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem) 
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude) 
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše) 
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...) 
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa) 
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!) 
196. Pčelica Mara (i mi smo tu, bez dude i bez bočice!) 
197. Ana i mamino zlato - Eva. bez dude i bočice 
198. (maša) - Mihael - i bez bočice i bez dude.....ima jednu dudu sa kojom se igra, al ne cucla... 


Ana i mamino zlato Postano: čet stu 15, 2007 10:11 pm    Naslov:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!) 
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja) 
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem) 
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude) 
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše) 
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...) 
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa) 
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!) 
196. Pčelica Mara (i mi smo tu, bez dude i bez bočice!) 
197. Ana i mamino zlato - Eva. bez dude i bočice 


Pcelica Mara Postano: čet stu 15, 2007 11:27 am    Naslov:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!) 
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja) 
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem) 
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude) 
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše) 
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...) 
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa) 
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!) 
196. Pčelica Mara (i mi smo tu, bez dude i bez bočice!) 


mmmama Postano: čet stu 01, 2007 10:23 pm    Naslov:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ne znam brojimo li se i mi, Marsela nema dudu i bocicu, ali zbog ragada zadnjih dana ponekad dobije izdojene mlijeko na bocicu (uglavnom iz janine bocice za mineralnu). Pretpostavljam da se brojimo  jer kad se rijesim ragada idemo dalje cika only. 


@n@ Postano: čet stu 01, 2007 7:57 pm    Naslov:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65. anjica-Anja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
66. Tiwi - Patrik (cica rulz!!) 
67. baka i mama - Tin (bez bočice i duda tu i tamo u autosjedalici) 
68. bobaibeba-Grga (bez boce i bez dude) 
69. Honey - Tin 
70. wildflower - No.2 (bez dude, bocica tu i tamo za caj u prvim mjesecima) 
71. wildflower - No.3 (bez dude, bocica za adaptirano uz dojenje) 
72. kiki - Nicole (bez dude i bočice) 
73. kiki - Matteo (za sada bez dude i bočice) 
74. Paulita - Lovro (nažalost duda, bočica samo dok nije iz bolnice došao doma i 3 tjedna jedna na dan kad sam ostala opet trudna) 
75. picik - Dorian (na bocicu baka dala izdojeno mlijeko jedanput jos kad je bio "mala beba",bez dude. samo cicamo) 
76. tweety-Fran (duda-nikad, bočica od osmog mjeseca života) 
77. ninet - Viktor (duda nikad, bocica od 6 mj.) 
78. Nera 11 - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
79. toma_06 - Toma (bez bočice, bez dude) 
80. Romina - Maureno (bočica i duda dok je mama bila u bolnici) 
81. Ivana2604 - Hana (bočica od 3. do 6. tjedna života duda nikad) 
82. Andora - Christian (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
83. Andora - Domagoj (nikad duda, nikad bočica) 
84. samaritanka - Karlo (bez dude i bez bocice) 
85. Arijana - M. (nikad duda - bočica samo za vodu, sok.. dok nije naučila piti iz čaše) 
86. Arijana - N. (kao i M.) 
87. Davor - D. (Staklo, guma, plastika, silikon... 0 bodova. Dojen do 3 godine) 
88. Vesnare - Ante (nikad duda, bočica samo prvih mj. - morali prestati kratko s dojenjem zbog žutice) 
89. VedranaV - V. (bez bočice i dude) 
90. Nika - Ben (bez bocice i dude) 
91. Nika - Timotej (bez bocice i dude) 
92. anchie76 - lima (bez bocice i dude) 
93. dijanam 1. put 
94. dijanam 2. put 
95. dijanam 3. put 
96. dijanam 4. put (moze svako! provjereno!) 
97. Vitekova mamuška - Vito (bez bočice i dude) 
98. litala - noa (bez boce i dude) 
99. litala - leo (bez boce i dude) 
100. hildegard - Jakob (bez boce i dude) 
101. mamma Juanita - chiquita (bez dude, boca je proradila s prestankom dojenja nešto prije 2. rođendana :bezkomentaramolim:belj :Smile:  
102. mamma Juanita - chiquittita (bez dude ili boce) 
103. Ifigenija i Jura - nit boce nit dude (ni prst vlastiti nije sisao osim moje cice) 
104. TinnaZ - Jan - bez bočice i bez dude (ali zato koristi moje cecke kao varalicu) 
105. Vrijeska 1. put 
106. Vrijeska 2. put 
107. martinovamama i Martin-bez dude,bez bočice ali sa cicom uvijek 
108. Nea-Bakir( cicaros vec 17 ipo mjeseci, dudu imamo) 
109. ana.m-Janko (bez dude, bez bočice, bez palca-od nedavno i bez cike) 
110. macek - mala micica (bez bočice i dude) 
111. mihovil i mama (bez dude i bočice, još uvijek sretni i zadovoljni samo s maminom sikom) 
112. ANKAIMAKO2- Mali Marko (od svega mu je išlo na povraćanje osim maminih sika) 
113. Jasna i Matija (bez dude, bočica jedamput u rodilištu - pod prijetnjom infuizje.. dojili 2,5g) 
114. snowhite- Dorotea (nikad probala ni bocicu ni dudu, dojimo jos uvek, prstice isto nije sisala) 
115. MP - AA (duda nikad, bočica s kljunićem za vodu od 1. godine) 
116. cekana i Karlo (do sada bez dude i bez boce) 
117. Olza - Mina 
118. Kristina1 - Nikola (bez bočice i dude) 
119. Mama Natasa i Lena (bez dude, bocica za vodu i sok a sada flasica sa kljunom i casa) 
120. buby - lucija (dojena 23 mjeseca) 
121. buby - dominik (tek počeo sa cicanjem, za sada 6 mjeseci staža) 
122. frka20 - Ella (bez bočica,bez dude) 
123. kila - Damjana (bez bočice i dude) 
124. tonija27 - P. (nikad boca, nikad duda) 
125. Mamma San - Lovro (cicoljubac još uvijek - bez bočica (nikad nije znao) i bez dude (ako ne brojimo jedno 1,5 mjesec na moru sa njegovih 4 mjeseca i to samo kod spavanja u kolicima) 
126. sandraf - Korina (duda i boca - 0 bodova) 
127. Jelka - Jana (5x bočica i nikad više, 2x duda, nije išlo, srećom) 
128. Pikulica-Petar 
129. Anchi- Vedran (samo ciiiiikaaaa) 
130.Nina-Laura(bez bocica i bez dude) 
131.smile8- Kunti ( bez dude, 1tjedno kljun zbog rijetkih kasica 
132. Felix - mali zeko (ponudila oboje, odmah ispljunuo i ne nudim vise) 
133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi) 
134. irenask - Karlo (samo cika...duda u kartkom periodu kao zamjena za nacicavanje dok spava) 
135. iva7- Marko ( nikad bočica, nikad duda) 
136- K&K-M (samo cika) 
137. ROKOBJ - Roko (Bez bočice i bez dude) 
138. Oka - Elena (s a m o cicica) 
139. momtobe (samo cika) 
140. aries24 - noa (boca dok bradavice nisu skužile što im je posao, od onda samo cica i sad čaša) 
141. maxi - Lara i Hana (nece cure ni jedno ni drugo, samo maminu...) 
142.yavanna-Maksim, bez bočice i bez dude 
143. Olivija - Gabrijel (cika rules) 
144.Dragonfly - Lucija (bez dude, bez bočice - prirodno je najbolje ) 
145. iraz i David (nikad duda, bocica par puta u rodilistu na prenatalnom) 
146. Nani (Niko - bez dude, cika i kasnije boca / Mara - bez dude,bez boce, samo cika) 
147. puhica (oba sina nikad vidjela bocu, prvi probao dudu, nije htio, drugi nikad vidio dudu) 
148. skviki - Leona ( samo cika mika ) 
149. paljetak - Marija (bez dude, bez bočice) 
150.krumpirić-Marin(bez bočice-nikad vidio,duda em zanemarivo,em davno) 
151. Mala01-Ivor (bez dude, bočicu ni primirisao-cika cika i samo cika) 
152. momze - Zach (bez dude i bez bočice) 
153. Mala nana - Dimitrije (bez dude i bez bocice) 
154. Snowflake - Erik (bez dude i bez bočice) 
155. Snowflake - Dorian (bez dude i bez bočice) 
156. Teina mama - Tea bez bočice i bez dude. 
157. Iva - Gabrijel - nikad ni vidio ni probao ni dudu ni bočicu 
158. Iva - Mihael - totalno bez dude, bočica tu i tamo za mlijeko ili vodu 
159. jazzmama - Katja (bez dude i bez bočice) 
160. Ela i Josip - bez dude, nazalost bocicu smo ipak koristili 
161. mirje - Matea 
162. mama_jos_malo - Kaja (bez dude i bočice, nikad ih nije ni vidjela, samo ciki) 
163. Leta - Jan (ne zna što su bočica i duda) JUPIIIII ! 
164.ivona - Lara ( bez boćice a dudu davno probali i izbacili ) 
165.cuncicina cica-(cica) 1: (duda i bočica) 
166. Ana - David (samo cika) 
167. Znatizeljna - Maša (samo cika...i palac) 
168. Zvončica F cica-ništa-ništa 
169. Zvončica D cica-ništa-ništa 
170. Zabica-Bruno (bez bocice i dude od pocetka) 
171. kailash - Sunčana (cica) 
172. Paws-Reni (cica, bez dude) 
173. vimmerby - Oskar (bez bočice i dude ikad) 
175. Leon - nikad ni duda ni bocica (piti sam mu dala sa 6 mjseci odmah iz case, a papati na zlicu) 
176. shogi - Nikola (duda od 2.-4.mjeseca starosti, inače cica, žlica i čaša) 
177. zmaj - Karol (bez boce - bez dude) 
178. Dolisa - Din Tyler (bez boce, imali dudu donedavno, vise NE) 
179. suzana_s - Laura (bez dude i bez bocice) 
180. Jele blond - Mislav (frajer voli prirodno! Silikoni su fuj! Zna frajer šta valja!) 
181.emanina - Tonka (only cica,palac se napuhuje) 
182. zoza - Vita (bez bočice i dude) 
183. Fae - Soren (s dudom kratko - mama je to riješila po kratkom postupku prije nego se uspio naviknuti na nju, a flašica je korištena samo nekoliko puta od strane baka i tate kad je mama morala ići na fax....) 
184. LIMA - Ivano (u početku duda, bočica nikad) 
185. Asha - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
186. big milky mum - (bez dude i bez bočice) 
187. div - Ivano (bez bočića i duda) 
188. kikki - Marin (bez dude, bez boce!!) 
189. Mina30 i Đuka (bez bocice i dude od pocetka i do kraja) 
190. Micika junior (bez bočice, čak je ni u kući nemamo, dudu povremeno uzme ali neće od mame, samo kad mu daju bake ili tata i onda sa gnušanjem) 
191. vissnja i Nađa (bez bočice, bez dude) 
192. ssss-s (bez dude, bočice i did.čaše) 
193. mihaelamj i Jere (prva 3 mjeseca uz bocicu dok medelina elektricna dupla izdajalica nije povecala proizvodnju mlijeka, sada samo sika vec 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...) 
194. argenta - D. i V. (99% vremena bez ijednoga, osim dude za D. kad glumi bebu i bocice za V. kad mama mora skociti do faksa) 
195. @n@ - Laura (Cika rulz!!) 


argenta Postano: sub lis 27, 2007 6:02 pm    Naslov:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude) 
2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude) 
3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude) 
4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom) 
5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta) 
6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana) 
7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude) 
8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude) 
9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude) 
10. džez - Jakov (bez dude, bočica je tatina cica) 
11. mina - Stella (bočica dok nije krenulo dojenje, poslije bez bočice i bez dude) 
12. mina - Mia (bez bočica i bez dude) 
13. ms. ivy - Andrej (samo cika) 
14. Buffy - Enea (bez bočica i bez dude) 
15. Morwen - mamina srećica(bez bočica i bez dude) 
16. Deaedi - Helena (bočica, bez dude) 
17. andrea - bojan (bez bočice, duda ponekad, kad zaspi, al rijetko) 
18. djuma - Djura (nikad duda, nikad bocica) 
19. leonisa - Lea (bez bocice, bez dude- kategoricki odbija i jedno i drugo- pametna mala ) 
20. NinaXY - Rio (bez bočice i bez dude) 
21. ~lex~ - Nikola (i dalje samo cica) 
22. ~lex~ - Luka ( i dalje samo cica) 
23. zrinka -jelena (nikad bocica, nikad duda) 
24. zrinka - mislav (nikad bocica, duda kratko) 
25. retha - bubica trubica 
26. Irena2 - Leon (bez bočica i bez dude) 
27. spooky - Dora (jok bočica - jok duda ) 
28. Maggie - Eli (bez bočice i dude) 
29. klia- Matej i Damjan (bez bočice i dude) 
30. Ovca_i_janje - Neva (bez boce i bez dude) 
31. Frida - Sunshine (bočica samo jednom, tata hranio izdojenim, duda par puta u nemogućnosti vađenja cike) 
32. Mamasita - Filip (bez bocice i bez dude) 
33. Nera - MGrubi (bez dude, i definitivno bez bočice - izuzev one s kljunom) 
34. Devotion - Bruno (bez dude, s bocicom kad sam izdajala svoje mlijeko jer me nije bilo u blizini nekoliko sati) 
35. Devotion - Ela (bez dude i bez bocice) 
36. kraljica85 - Janko (nikad plastika, s cice na čašu) 
37. india - helena (duda letila u zrak pola metra oba dva puta koliko smo ju probali dat. Bočica s izdojenim mlijekom- par puta tata i baka dok me nije bilo) 
38. pinocchio - lada 
39. sis- sisoman A. 
40. gigamama - A. (duda 0, bočica 0) 
41. barakuda - Adriana (bez dude, bez bocice) 
42. Toni - Toni (potpuno bez dude, ponekad bočica, do 19,5 mj cika) 
43. tanja_b - Andrej (duda, bez bočice) 
44. branka1 - Lea (bočica iznimno kratko za čaj tad još nisam bila upućena u neke stvari, duda nikad) 
45. tučica-Zara (nakon mjesec i pol početničkih muka s izdajanjem i hranjenjem na bočicu sad isključivo cikimo, duda jako rijetko za uspavljivanje) 
46. lara26 - lara (bez dude i bez bocice) 
47. Kejt - Ela (bez dude, bez bočice - tata jednom nahranio na bočicu, dudu probala par puta u autosjedalici) 
48. Freya - mali mis 
49. tratincica - Karlo (bez bocice, bez dude) 
50. tinkie winkie- Marta- bez bočice; nažalost s dudom 
51. babyiris - Iris (bez bočice i bez dude) tj. bočica samo kad je bila u inkubatoru, ali s imojim izdojenim 
52. makka - Marko (bez bočice, duda rijetko do 9 mj., od tada bez) 
53. nelzi - Strahinja (bez dude, bocica prva dva meseca a posle smo je se uspesno resili) 
54. anek - Vid - cica only 
55. Barbi - Frida, bez bočice, bez dude 
56. Bibai- Leo 
57. ra - Noa 
58. Irenica- Noriko (duda i bočica kao igračke, samo siše finu ciku) 
59. Ena - Lana (bez dude i bočice osim one s kljunom koju smo počeli koristiti u jaslicama) 
60.aleksandra70vanja - Vanja - isključivo samo sisa 
61. MalaSirena - Tan (bez bočice i dude, ali siše palac) 
62. summer - K. (bez bocice, duda jednom u autosjedalici za prvu pomoc) 
63. Sanja - Fiona (bez bočice, doji već više od 27 mjeseci, dudu smo imali, ali smo je se riješili) 
64. Sanja - Flora (bez bočice i dude) 
65.

----------


## braziljanka

> 1. Lunna Rocco - Kaleb (bez bočica i bez dude)
> 2. Amalthea - Hrvoje (bez bočica, bez dude)
> 3. tanjaa - Matija (bez bočica, bez dude)
> 4. Njoza - Faris (bez dude, sa bocicom i sikom)
> 5. Klo-klo - Leona (bez bočice totalno, duda zanemariv broj puta)
> 6. Vodenjak - Marin (bez dude, bočica za mjesec dana)
> 7. Trilian - Borna (bez bočica i bez dude)
> 8. aleta - Pipi (bez bočica i bez dude)
> 9. aleta - Lavić (bez bočica i bez dude)
> ...


200.braziljanka-L.(bez dude i bez bocice-dudu joj u bolnici mazali marmeladom da bi bila mirna na pretragama-a ona pljunula dudu i hrabro podnjela pretrage   :Kiss:   )

----------


## maxovamama

Max - bez bočice, duda rijetko (sada više nikako)
Saša - bez bočice, duda rijetko

----------


## paulin

Toni 26.01.2002 duda i boca
Antea 15.06.2007 bez dude i bez boce

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mi bez dude i bez bočice, ali sa palcem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maaja79

bez dude
bez bocice

----------


## big mamy

¸bez boce
bez dude(nije da s dudom nisam pokušala ali djete pametnije od majke pa odbilo)

----------


## Kate13

Tin, 03.04.2006. bez dude, bez bočice....tu i tamo ugura kažiprst u usta i to mu je baš mmmmmm

----------


## taceki

Bez dude i bez bočice. Kaj će mu to kad ima "ono pravo".

----------


## Tea

Nika - bočica ne, duda da 
Ines- bočica ne, duda da

----------


## laumi

Evo i nas: Eva - bez bočice, bez dude (rođena 13.07.)

----------


## we&baby

i mi, i mi!

bez dude, bez bocice

Nera, 8.7.2007.

----------


## mamamišić

noah bez dude ili bočice  :Smile:  
gabriela bez dude ili bočice  :Smile:  
svi samo prirodna flašica - dojka  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Evo i nas, cika bez bočice ponekad s dudom, ali rijetko.

----------


## defimira

I MI SMO OVDJE BEZ BOČIĆE I DUDE SAMO SISANJE VEĆ 5 MJESECI

----------


## maslacak

> 133. maslacak - Julian (23 mjeseca, ponudila sam mu dudu i bocicu par puta ali ih srecom nikad nije prihvatio, drugoj bebi necu ni nuditi)


dodajem i Adriana (5,5 mjeseci) -nikad stavio u usta ni dudu ni bocicu

----------


## Inka

mi imamo dvije dude, od prirodnog materijala, svijetle i meke, anatomske. i dve boce, svaka cca od litre  :Aparatic:

----------


## mali karlo

mi imamo samo sisu, dudu je samo grickao u fazi kad su mu zubići nicali i to je to. Otkad smo počeli s  dohranom jedemo sa žlicom i sretni smo zbog toga :D

----------


## Inka

ja zaboravila spomenut da su naše dude i boce "okačene" o mene 8)

----------


## b i j

Joca 2.6.2007. bez dude,bez bocice :D

----------


## lucylu

mi smo bez duda i boca, samo cika igra   :Grin:  

ali trenutno samo grizemo dudu jer zubici izbijaju, i to krvnicki jer nam samo ona odgovara, igracke su nam 0 bodova   8)

----------


## ema &amp; anja

Anja - bez bočice i dude.

----------


## ema &amp; anja

Anja 11.07.2007. - bez bočice i dude.  :Embarassed:

----------


## ema &amp; anja

Anja 11.07.2007. - bez bočice i dude.  :Embarassed:

----------


## bundevica

Karlo, Filip i Luka bez bočice i dude!

----------


## Kanga

još troje bezbocaša i bezdudaša

----------


## dupla duplica

ajd da se i mi dodamo...Matija i Niko - bez dude, bez boce (bila je pomoć prvih mjeseci)

----------


## Sirius Black

Evo i nas...Paula nema dudu, probala sam joj dati samo da vidim reakciju, ali gura ju van s jezikom i radi facu ko da će joj pozliti. Bočicu imamo samo za izdojeno mlijeko i koristili nekoliko puta do sad

----------


## cuckalica

Evo još jedna cura bez dude i bez boce. Nismo joj ih ni probali davat.  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> ja zaboravila spomenut da su naše dude i boce "okačene" o mene 8)


Kod nas isto tako!
Bili neki dan na ulaznom razgovoru za upis u vrtić (Vjeverica u Zagrebu).
Pita psihologica: "Tonka, reci ti meni jel' ti imaš dudu?"
A Tonka, sva ponosna: "Imam dvije, samo su mi još male", i hvata se za prsa..
 :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

:Laughing:  bravo, Tonka...  :Laughing:

----------


## Ana29

Iako smo još mali-10 tjedana, ali ponosno bez boce i dude (Nikola)

----------


## sunce123

Karlo, bez bočice i bez dude, 8 mjeseci

----------


## sunce123

Karlo, bez bočice i bez dude, 8 mjeseci

----------


## sunce123

Karlo, bez bočice i bez dude, 8 mjeseci

----------


## laumi

> ajd da se i mi dodamo...Matija i Niko - bez dude, bez boce (bila je pomoć prvih mjeseci)


Svaka vam čast!  :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

da, baš...trebala bih dodati - i bez sna (za mamu  :Laughing:  ). evo, sad su prehlađeni, N se ne skida s cice 24h/dan, a i ja sam bubana pa sam u banani....ali isplati se trud.  :Kiss:  hvala na podršci.

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:  za duplu duplicu i brzo ozdravljenje..

----------


## laumi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, *duplica*, i tvoje dečke, da brzo ozdravite! Ja imam samo jednu sisoholičarku pa sam neispavana, mogu mislit kako je tebi s dva takva!   :Love:

----------


## Lidali

Da se i mi utefterimo 8)

----------


## bauba

U rodilištu je dudao, doma nije htio ni čuti, bočicu je još koji puta povukao ali od 2. mjeseca života je i bez bočice, sunce malo..
Evo nam sedam mjeseci "za vratom"!
 :D

----------


## bjuma

bjuma & emma- bez bočice i bez dude  :Smile:  (55 dana)

----------


## Sandrich

Luka (nikad bočica, od nedavno ponosno bez dude)

----------


## Freyja

Ivan - bez bočice i bez dude - 34 mjeseca  :Smile:

----------


## ninik

Karla, bez boce, duda se duda u kriznim trenucima ali s druge strane!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Princeza S

Sara - bez bočice i bez dude, čak ni čaša s kljunom ne prolazi, pa pijemo iz šalice male ili sportskog čepa :D

----------


## kurioža

bez boce i dude,nekwd  joj dam dudu da se igra s njom....pa gurne onaj plastični dio u usta,..i tako

----------


## milamaja

i moja curka (6 mj) je i bez dude i bez bočice
iako, moram priznati, rado bi da hoće dudicu i to zbog iskustva s prvom curicom koja je kad je prihvatila dudu prvi put sama zaspala po danu a s dojenjem nismo ni poslije imali nikakvih problema

----------


## ivana b

bez boce i dude otpočetka; na bocu ni ne zna jesti   :Grin:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Bez bočice i dude od početka.

----------


## dambo

David - bez bočice od 5.mj - kljun potegne u šetnji samo kad je jaaaako žedan.

        - bez dude samoinicijativno od 10 mjeseci!

_uopće to nisam planirala_  :Razz:  

cice su zakooon!

----------


## Nera

V. bez dude i bočice do odlaska u vrtić (1 god.). Onda se naučio na kljunašicu da olakša tetama. 
M. bez dude i bočice sve do danas. Polazak u vrtić smo riješili čašom, a ne kljunašicom k'o s bracom.

----------


## Rency

> Bez bočice i dude od početka.


isto tako i mi,cica je  jos uvijek zakon :Smile: )

----------


## sanda:)la

bez dude i bez bočice,što ću sveki mi je stvorila pritisak,rekla je da je rodila 4 djece, a da ni bočicu ni dudu nije koristila,hehe.nisam ni pokušavaala s dudom, bočicu sam kupila za svaki slučaj al ništa od toga...  :Kiss:

----------


## amalia

moja curka ima 10,5mj,  
  ponekad duda- rijetko, 
cika -stalno, 
a za vodu - već 2,5mj čaša ( ispočetka je bilo prolijevanja, a sad pije kao velika, čak je ponekad uzme i sama za ručkice , nagne i pije bez prolijevanja

----------


## blis

Gea - bez bočice i bez dude

----------


## nerina

Rando isto koristi samo siku.Sad su mu narasla dva zubića tako da mu ponekad dam da grize dudu,ali ga ne zanima previše,radije trpa prste u usta(par puta se rasplakao jer se ugrizao)

----------


## lionne

I mi bez umjetnih zamjena, lavićev mudri izbor a mama sretna! Dudicom se malo poigrao a bočicu koju smo dobili s izdajalicom odlučno gurao iz usta!
Naravno da ga nisam nagovarala iako to znači da još uvijek pijemo na žličicu 
 :Grin:

----------


## dambo

> bez dude i bez bočice,što ću sveki mi je stvorila pritisak,rekla je da je rodila 4 djece, a da ni bočicu ni dudu nije koristila,hehe.nisam ni pokušavaala s dudom, bočicu sam kupila za svaki slučaj al ništa od toga...


ma gdje si našla takvu sveki  :D  svaka čast   :Naklon:

----------


## Irena001

ni bočica ni duda :D

----------


## llella

lara-bez bočice i dude

----------


## kole

Stefan-bez dude i bocice :D

----------


## Rhea

Leona kao i njen braco (već postrojen), bez dude i bočice  :Wink:

----------


## Erin

Sara, 8 i po mj. bez dude i boce

----------


## ella

baka nam je kupila dudu povremeno je stavi u usta i onda zove da je vidimo pa je opet baci na dno kutije sa igrackama i iskopa ju svakih par tjedana 

o bocica imamo samo kljunasicu za vodu i i to ne ljubi ali ju imam da joj mogu dat piti kad smo vani

----------

